# May Day Goldens--A Bad Day For the Rescue



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jamie*

Jamie

Bless you guys for rescuing these poor babies and I hope you get lots of donations!!


*http://www.goldenrescuesouthflorida.com/mayday.html
May Day Goldens
and updates* 

Today, May 1,was a bad day for the Rescue because, once again we are forced to confront the incredible cruelty of (so called) humans. The story below is about as "ugly as it can get" for these wonderful dogs who only want to love and be loved. We will do everything we can to save them. But know ABSOLUTELY that this kind of neglect and cruelty happens every day. 

GRSF has now joined forces with a group that attends AUCTIONS of puppy mill dogs. Their aim is to buy as many of these pathetic dogs and get them to rescues all over the country. There will be more about this on the web site at another time. But for now, read about our "May Day Goldens" and weep, as we did.

Miami Dade Animal shelter (where we get many of our dogs) called Carol yesterday. The caller from the Rescue Office told Carol that one person surrendered 4 Golden Retrievers. They said, "they are not in very good shape" Well, that was quite the understatement! Today, Carol, Dee & Anita went to get the dogs out. 

Here is a part of what they found: There is one quite old female and one quite old male (perhaps 12 years or more) There is one approximately 4 year old male and a female about the same age. OBVIOUSLY none had been sterilized so it would seem likely they have been used for breeding....endlessly used! They all have the highly contagious Sarcoptic mange. (another term for scabies!) Their skin is a mess. The older female has a horrific gaping wood...on top of an orange sized tumor. The tumor has apparently ruptured and it is likely the tumor is malignant. They are all HEARTWORM POSITIVE. (no surprise there!). They all are covered in small cuts and large gashes. They all have runny, infected eyes. Oh and one male is totally blind. Both males have black and grossly enlarged testicles. And, they have every parasite any one can name. Hook worm, tape worm, round worms...and still more, yet to be determined. 



The first major challenge for the Rescue was where to put the dogs, once they came out. They could not go to any foster home, because of the sarcoptic mange. So, leave it to our 3 rescue heroines. They BUILT a temporary shelter for them to stay to day and overnight. Until they can be taken to our vet. They spent all day tending to the dogs. Baths, wound care and food. They are using puppy food because of the high calorie and high protein content. Tomorrow they will get to the vet to begin the analyzing of what is wrong and what they need. We have grave concerns for the older female. 


temporary shelter 

What is MOST AMAZING ABOUT THIS DAY AND THESE DOGS IS THAT, THROUGH IT ALL, THESE POOR DARLINGS NEVER STOPPED WAGGING THEIR TAILS! These dogs will be under our care for a very long time. They will get every kind of medical care they need. And every kindness they deserve. Below are photos of the our "May Day Goldens" . We will continue to update the web site as the days go by. OBVIOUSLY, these dogs will need thousands of dollars of medical care. The Rescue will assume all their bills. If you want to, or can help. That would be amazing. Please feel free to use our Pay Pal account and let us know the contribution is for our "May Day Goldens". If you have comments or questions please e-mail them to: 
Lisa at [email protected]l.com 


Bath time 

Update

*May 4: Our first update is a sad one. After a full day at the vet's office. We determined that it would be fruitless and incredibly cruel for the older girl to try and continue in this life. We named her Hope (for the rest of the May Day Goldens) and she went to sleep with Carol holding her head on her lap. We know there is a special place for a Golden who has suffered so much in this life.
Stay tuned for more updates on the progress of these special Goldens... *


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm glad you were able to take these poor guys in and give them the medical attention they so severely needed. I hope they all find loving homes quickly.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope is at peace now, and her last moments she knew love. Special blessings to all involved in rescue. Special curses on all those who abuse and neglect animals.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

There are clearly angels in our world to try to undo the damage these evil "people" do....


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Hope is at peace now, and her last moments she knew love. Special blessings to all involved in rescue. Special curses on all those who abuse and neglect animals.


I couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Bless them for taking them in and showing them love. RIP sweet Hope you are pain free now and running free. You were shown love at the end. It's so sad it was only at the end that you were given love.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Sent a small donation. Thank you to all who rescue.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in Peace Hope. Know that we all love you and if we could of we would have kissed you goodbye too. I will contact our rescue to see if there is anything that we can do to help. If I know Judi she has already heard about it. I pray these goldens can make it and find furever homes spending their remaining days being loved and spoiled. They deserve it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you contacted someone from the National Golden Retriever Rescue for help. I cannot even read the story. The photos alone are enough to make a person cry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Maybe you want to email whereasmaxie your suggestion.
Not sure if she is on here all the time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Most Golden Retriever Rescues know about the National Group. I believe they have stepped in a number of times to help rescues who take in many dogs at a time. If you would like to email this member, feel free to do so Karen.


----------



## wheresmaxie (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for all the kind words. I believe Carol knows about the National Group--but will pass it on to her. I know she is also urging animal control to go to the home and see if there are any more animals there, which is our number one concern. These were an owner surrender to Miami Dade.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whereasmaxie*

Whereasmaxie

God Bless your organization and the life saving, selfless work you do.
Please keep us posted on these Goldens!


----------



## wheresmaxie (Dec 15, 2008)

Small update which hasn't been posted to website yet. Three remaining Goldens are still at vet's office, recuperating. They started them on the heartworm treatment and all appear to be doing better. There is some concern for the older male, who is also blind. If he continues to improve, I will probably be fostering him, though more than likely, he will just live out his life here as very few of the seniors get adopted and also with him being blind, that is another strike against him. They are getting the best of care at this time and hopefully they will all be able to pull through this.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Very sad. Unbelievable animals can be neglected like this. Unfortunately this happens every where.

I have a friend who is an Irish Setter fan. She just rescued 4 setters and 2 labs from a home who's owner had passed away. Took her several days to catch them(country home) as they were basically wild. All with ticks and heart worm positive. But she nursed them back to health and has been able to adopt them out to new homes all over the south. 

Thank God there are people and rescue groups who care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whereasmaxie*

Whereasmaxie

Please keep us posted on the three Goldens and I hope you get to foster the Blind Boy!


----------



## bpatters69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad you guys are able to take care of these special dogs. So sad to hear of their ill treatment by the low lifes who used them as baby machines....:no:

I read the last update about Hope. How awful and how sad that she could not recover and live to know the love of a caring family. 

I wish I could find the people who did this to these dogs.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh the poor babies. At least they are getting love and the care they need now. Their story is heartbreaking. I'm glad the poor Hope won't have to suffer anymore. I wish I was in a position to help, but I'm not. Please keep us posted on these doggies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

*bumping for the May Day Goldens-praying that all of the surviving ones get the BEST and MOST LOVING HOMES EVER!!!!*


----------



## wheresmaxie (Dec 15, 2008)

*Update on May Day Goldens*

Well, 5+ weeks later and the May Day Goldens are doing so much Better!!! Stevie, the blind boy will be coming to live with me as soon as he is neutered. There really were no updates until now, as they were just being treated for the heartworm and mange and have done wonderfully. here is update from our page. 

http://goldenrescuesouthflorida.com/mayday.html


June 7 .... The May Day Goldens are ready to find forever homes! They have finished their Heartworm treatments and have gotten over their Mange. Their hair is growing back and they have gained weight. Wait until you see them now. They will still need to be spayed and neutered but we will take care of that shortly.​ We are thinking that the best idea is to have people who are interested in them, think about fostering to adopt. In any case, take a look at their pictures...you won't believe it! Stevie, the blind dog will need to go to an







opthamologist to see if we can restore some sight. So, for now he will be fostered by one of our own foster Moms. We will let every one know his progress later.​ So, there is Lady who is 4 years old and Justin, who is also 4. (It is possible they are litter mates). Please give Carol a call if you are interested in meeting these amazing dogs. They are so good natured and happy. Once again, the miracle of Goldens is how they "bounce back" and love!!! Call Carol 305 885-9160

introducing the new and improved Stevie, Lady, and Justin


​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*May Day Goldens*

God Bless you and your rescue for the miracles you have worked for these beautiful Goldens.

I am SO HAPPY that you fostering the Blind Boy.

I hope someone from this forum adopts those in need of a loving home-these dogs sure do DESERVE IT!!


*HERE'S THEIR STORY:
http://www.goldenrescuesouthflorida.com/mayday.html*


----------



## wheresmaxie (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you karen and it is my pleasure to foster this fellow. they have really come so far in such a short time---bounced back faster than we imagined---lots of love, good medical attention==and they are on to a new life that will be so much better for them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What's his name*

What is his name, how old is he and when does he come to live with you?


----------



## wheresmaxie (Dec 15, 2008)

His name is Stevie (after Stevie Wonder) He originally was thought to be 12 because of his condition, he really just looked like and acted like a very old boy. It is now thought that he is younger than that. We are going to have the vet look at his teeth, and other factors and try to give a better idea of his age. I think they thought his blindness was age related, but with no white on his muzzle, etc, we are going to get him to an opthmalogist and see what is wrong, and can anything be done. 
Not sure when he is coming. Depends on his neutering---as one of my boys here has what I call "penis envy". He is a very quiet, shy, docile golden--but he is not fond of un-neutered males. He doesn't attack, but is a little pushy--shadows them, shoves them, and is just plain an unhappy guy if there is a intact male amongst us. So, I prefer him to be neutered for a few days at least before they come here, just to keep peace in the village. 

I also have a deaf 13 year old foster--named him Tommy after the Who song--tommy can you hear me. I had a blind boy last year who had a brain tumor---and he never realized he was blind. he kept running into the same walls, and fell down the same steps to the yard every day. As much as I tried to guide him, he was such a big old galoot, who made me laugh as he just never figured out the lay of the land. So it all should make life interesting here, with a deaf and blind boys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

God Bless you wheresmaxie-sounds like you have your hands full, but I know it's extremely rewarding. The Golden Rescues couldn't do it without you great Foster mom and dads!

Thank you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for taking such great care of these pups. They look so much better. You are an angel!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Bless all of you at Golden Rescue of South Florida for rescuing the May Day Goldens. I'm happy to send a donation.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for taking in Stevie. He doesnt look as old as he did when he first came in. They all look so much healthier and happier. Thanks to all the people in your rescue for helping the May Day goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whereasmaxie*

Wheresasmaxie:

Stevie, Tommy and your other boys are SO LUCKY to have a WONDERFUL MOM like you!! You are indeed a VERY SPECIAL PERSON!!


----------

